# Sticky  AV Receivers/Processors with Audyssey



## Sonnie

As of 10/14/2013 this is a listing of all products that include Audyssey. This is no longer available on the Audyssey page after they revamped their site. 

View attachment Audyssey Product List.xls


It is in Microsoft Excel format for easy sorting.

Here is a short list of most of the major brands of home audio receivers and processors that include Audyssey... listed by the type of Audyssey included. The attachment (above) includes other products. 

No code has to be inserted here.

No code has to be inserted here.

No code has to be inserted here.

No code has to be inserted here.

No code has to be inserted here.

No code has to be inserted here.

If you know of a new product release, please let us know and we will try to keep the list updated, although we make no guarantees.


----------



## skris88

My Denon AVR-1611 is MultEQ XT, not plain MultEQ as per the list.

I came here looking for info on the new slimline Marantz AVRs which their website claims to be plain MultEQ, not MultEQ XT. Can anyone verify that? (Sorry but IMHO plain MultEQ is a waste of effort when it does little or nothing to the subwoofer, and hardly any either to the main speakers.)

I'm moving countries so I need to consider whether to risk shipping damage to my Denon AVR-1611 (I don't have the original packing) or sell it locally and purchase a Denon X1000 when I arrive. I'd prefer a slimline AVR, but it MUST have MultEQ XT!


----------



## asere

skris88 said:


> My Denon AVR-1611 is MultEQ XT, not plain MultEQ as per the list.
> 
> I came here looking for info on the new slimline Marantz AVRs which their website claims to be plain MultEQ, not MultEQ XT. Can anyone verify that? (Sorry but IMHO plain MultEQ is a waste of effort when it does little or nothing to the subwoofer, and hardly any either to the main speakers.)
> 
> I'm moving countries so I need to consider whether to risk shipping damage to my Denon AVR-1611 (I don't have the original packing) or sell it locally and purchase a Denon X1000 when I arrive. I'd prefer a slimline AVR, but it MUST have MultEQ XT!


I owned the Denon 1611 and it has only plain Multeq not the XT.


----------



## Sonnie

Correct... per the Denon Owners Manual, per the Denon website, and Denon Tech Support if you call them, the 1611 is MultEQ... no XT to be found on it. If you got it, they made a mistake with your unit and you are fortunate.


----------



## skris88

Sonnie said:


> Correct... per the Denon Owners Manual, per the Denon website, and Denon Tech Support if you call them, the 1611 is MultEQ... no XT to be found on it. If you got it, they made a mistake with your unit and you are fortunate.


Guys:

Wow, you are SO right. :blink: I don't know why these past 26 months I always assumed I had MultEQ XT. So it's 2EQ with the smaller number of filters I should be avoiding, not MultEQ...

The thing is, I am VERY happy with my Dennon AVR-1611 (with some quibbles, see below), but am a Real Fan of Audyssey. About 10 years ago I had a Yamaha top of the line AVR with YPAO which allowed EQing but without a calibration microphone. It died during the intense playback of the volcano scene of Star Wars III - even though I was only using it as a 2.1 system all 7 channel power transistors blew out and it was simply unworkable to fix. I then struggled with a Pioneer AVR that offered MCACC calibration, which also did little. When I moved here and had the chance to get an AVR with Audyssey MultEQ ("XT"!) for $600 instead of plain 2EQ for $400 (Singapore dollars) I bit the bullet, and the rest - as they say - is history.

My MINOR complaint about the Audyssey I have now? I've tried different powered subwoofers and a variety of main loudspeakers (always in a 2.1 mode), and always found the result to be bass heavy (as compared to that of my reference-standard Sennheiser HD-600 heaphones). So I've gotten used to cutting the subwoofer level down by 5db after calibration, and all then is fine (I always have Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Loudness set to Off, so it is not because my input levels are too high and confusing Dynamic EQ).

MultEQ even allowed me to comfortably use Dayton B625s for a month while I was waiting for my new main loudspeakers to arrive; it was so good I even contemplated cancelling my order for the "real" loudspeakers.

Okay, the Denon X1000 with MultEQ XT is my new AVR then, once I get back to Australia.

Thanks for the clarification and assistance!

Cheers
skris88


----------

